# Mia moglie è lesbica



## Luke79 (19 Ottobre 2014)

*Mia moglie è lesbica*

Ciao a tutti,
ho consultato il forum qua e là, ho girato su internet e  ho trovato alcune storie simili alla mia alcune finite male altre bene,  in realtà dipende tutto da quale punto di vista si guarda questa cosa. 
Voglio  raccontarvi la mia storia perchè ho proprio bisogno di consigli, visto  che non riesco proprio a venire a capo della cosa. 
Ora vi scrivo un papiro di dimensioni epiche tanto che dovrete leggerlo a rate :facepalm:

Quadro della situazione:
Io  e mia moglie siamo sposati da 4 anni, prima abbiamo convissuto per  circa 10 anni per un totale di 15 anni di relazione, tra alti e bassi  come penso in tutti i rapporti. Entrambi di 35 anni, nessun figlio, ma  abbiamo un cane che è con noi da 7 anni circa. Il discorso figli è  presto spiegato, ci sono problemi economici di un certo livello, tanto  che l'affitto ce lo pagano i suoi. Io sono un libero professionista che  lavora "su chiamata", quando mi chiamano guadagno abbastanza bene ma  sono capitati lunghi tempi morti in cui non lavoro magari anche per  mesi. Lei di controparte fino ad ora non si è mai cercata di attrezzare  per provare a trovare lavoro, giusto qualche occasione in cui abbiamo  lavorato insieme, ma niente di più. In casa mi occupo io quasi di tutto  (cucina, piatti, colazione, lavatrice, il cane ecc...). Cosa ha fatto  finora? Negli ultimi 3/4 anni siamo entrambi (in maniera profondamente  diversa) stati legati ad un paio di videogiochi on line per cui le sue  giornate si riempivano di quello, e quando era possibile giocavamo  insieme. Il sesso era uno dei "grossi" problemi, avevamo rapporti con  una frequenza indicativa di una volta al mese. Capiamoci io sono una  sorta di "uomo zerbino", mi piace prendermi cura della mia compagna e  cercare di fare di tutto per farla felice, al contrario lei .. beh il  suo sport preferito è lamentarsi, agire di impulso e arrabbiarsi random,  ma è una buona persona.

Primi problemi:
Tre  anni fa circa si è verificato il primo "problema" mia moglie si  invaghisce di una ragazzina appena maggiorenne, mai vista dal vivo anche  perchè l'ha conosciuta appunto tramite uno di quei giochi di cui sopra,  inoltre viveva dall'altra parte dell'italia. Io mi incavolo come una  bestia e "vorrei il divorzio". Andiamo dai consulenti della famiglia di  zona che tranquillizzano la situazione. Iniziamo un percorso con queste  psicologhe separatamente, in conclusione io risulto "apparentemente  equilibrato" e posso interrompere gli incontri, lei in "fase  adolescenziale" e dovrebbe continuarli ma non lo fa. La storia si  conclude di li a breve con lei che scarica la tizia (i loro contatti  erano perlopiù telofonici e via chat) e la vita riprende come prima.

Problema:
Due  mesi fa circa sempre su un gioco on line (cosa che ho poi completamente  rimosso dalla nostra vita e spero di non doverci più avere a che fare)  conosciamo una ragazza di circa 27 anni (quindi 8 meno di noi). Inizia  tutto come un normale rapporto di conoscenza, veniamo a conoscenza del  fatto che è lesbica, ma non mi pongo problemi, mi fido di mia moglie.  Poi lei lentamente mi isola dal loro rapporto fino a che questo non  diventa esclusivo tra di loro, anche qui nessun problema, due donne che  parlano, che problema c'è? Dalla chat del gioco con il tempo si passa  alla chat del telefono e poi alle chiamate. Un bel giorno parlo con mia  moglie e le dico che è una scocciatura che lei viva sempre con il  telefono in mano, lei mi confessa che prova qualcosa per questa ragazza,  ma mi tranquillizza dicendomi che è tutto sotto controllo. La lascio  fare. A un paio di settimane di distanza una sera lei si porta il  telefono pure a letto e io qundi nuovamente "sbotto" e le dico che sta  esagerando. Lei mi confessa che prova un eccitazione sessuale nello  "stare" con questa ragazza, ma che vuole riversare tutto questo nel  nostro rapporto, bisticciamo un po' poi facciamo l'amore (quella sera ho  pianto durante il nostro rapporto, che roba per un uomo <.<). La  cosa va avanti ancora fino a che un giorno andiamo insieme a conoscere  questa ragazza. Passiamo con lei e altri amici una bella giornata,  intendiamoci io ho fatto tutto questo perchè avevo fiducia in mia  moglie, che mi aveva garantito più volte che tra noi era tutto apposto.

Il disastro:
La  storia va avanti fino a che un bel giorno non mi dice che deve  assolutamente provare a "stare" con questa persona per capire cosa prova  e via dicendo, io mi rifiuto, mi arrabbio, piango faccio tutto quanto  potrei fare ma non c'è modo di smuoverla. Alla fine partono insieme e  passano 5 giorni via tra passeggiate, sesso e tutto quanto si possa  immaginare. Ho passato 5 giorni di puro inferno. Quando torna mia moglie  è un'altra persona. Rispetto a prima mia moglie è rifiorita si può  dire, ora guida cosa che prima non faceva, cerca lavoro più attivamente  e... basta. Con il passare dei giorni riusciamo finalmente a tornare dai  consulenti familiari (problemi di orari) di cui sopra questa volta  insieme e non da singoli, ma ci vuole tempo per concludere qualcosa. Ora  sono passati circa due mesi in totale, lei ogni fine settimana va  dall'altra mentre il resto della settimana sta a casa con me  perennemente in chat. Ovviamente (ovviamente il cavolo) quando lei è via  io non posso tartassarla come fa l'altra in chat. Ora siamo entrambi  veramente confusi e indecisi sul da farsi. La nostra vita quotidiana va  avanti come sempre quando è a casa e io, con notevole fatica, tutto  sommato non sto male a stare da solo qualche giorno. So di certo che lei  la ama, forse anche molto, tra di noi c'è sempre il solito rapporto  (ovviamente privato del sesso). Sicuramente io non sono una delle sue  priorità nella vita ora come ora, ma comunque sono sicuro che a lei  torni comoda questa situazione di "separati in casa" in cui io mi occupo  di lei nonostante tutto. Gli amici dicono cose del tipo "lascia stare,  non è più cosa".

Io non so più cosa devo/non devo fare. Vorrei  cercare di salvare questo matrimonio non solo perchè amo ancora mia  moglie nonostante tutto e sarei anche disposto a ripartire da zero. Lei  dal canto suo è visibilmente tentennante (forse solo per questioni  economiche, chi può dirlo), a volte è in grado di darmi affetto, altre  volte invece è totalmente l'opposto... confusi entrambi, va bene, ma il  consiglio che vi chiedo è come devo comportarmi? Non c'è modo di  andarmene via di casa per qualche tempo, tanto per rispondere in  anticipo a qualche domanda. Vorrei contemporaneamente fare il diavolo a  quattro ma anche riuscire a lasciarla....


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

Benvenuto, non mi sembra ci sia niente da salvare.


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Più che la sua omosessualità incerta o latente o quello che è, mi sconvolge il vostro menage fatto di videogiochi e genitori che pagano l'affitto. Per carità, è un periodaccio, grande rispetto per le difficoltà, però boh?...
Certo leggendo questa storia, non vedo cosa ci sia da salvare.
Mi spiace...


----------



## lolapal (19 Ottobre 2014)

Benvenuto! 
Anche se è lunga, devo dire che è scritta bene la tua storia, non si fa fatica a leggere...

Ora devo metabilizzare, però d'istinto mi viene da dirti che la tua relazione è finita, per come la vorresti tu. Lei resta per questioni economiche e logistiche e non perché tu l'accudisci.
Forse la cosa migliore è quella di chiudere tu, ma lo devi fare per te, per ricostruirti e darti una nuova possibilità.

Non c'è nulla di male nel tuo essere "zerbino" se questa è la tua natura e ti fa stare bene, ma devi trovare una donna che l'apprezzi, che ti faccia stare bene. E anche tua moglie dovrebbe seguire se stessa, per stare bene.

In bocca al lupo. Mi dispiace.


----------



## BlackDay (19 Ottobre 2014)

*Salvare??*



Luke79 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho consultato il forum qua e là, ho girato su internet e  ho trovato alcune storie simili alla mia alcune finite male altre bene,  in realtà dipende tutto da quale punto di vista si guarda questa cosa.
> Voglio  raccontarvi la mia storia perchè ho proprio bisogno di consigli, visto  che non riesco proprio a venire a capo della cosa.
> Ora vi scrivo un papiro di dimensioni epiche tanto che dovrete leggerlo a rate :facepalm:
> ...


Sai già dall'inizio che ti tradisce e la lasci fare? E cosa vuoi salvare se tua moglie é una mina vagante??? Ma poi cosa sono sti rapporti di chat??? Ma il lato umano dov'è? Il contatto fisico? Il parlare? Secondo me dovresti lasciare gli psicologi a lei e tu trovarti una donna reale. Oltretutto non puoi dipendere economicamente dalla famiglia di lei perché ti si potrebbero rivoltare contro e tu altro che zerbino..!!!! Scappa a gambe levateee


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

Luke79 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho consultato il forum qua e là, ho girato su internet e  ho trovato alcune storie simili alla mia alcune finite male altre bene,  in realtà dipende tutto da quale punto di vista si guarda questa cosa.
> Voglio  raccontarvi la mia storia perchè ho proprio bisogno di consigli, visto  che non riesco proprio a venire a capo della cosa.
> Ora vi scrivo un papiro di dimensioni epiche tanto che dovrete leggerlo a rate :facepalm:
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto, in definitiva mi sembra che il vostro rapporto di coppia stia virando verso una convivenza amichevole, lei mi sembra orientata verso la sua amante ( che questo alla fine È ora), se non fosse per i vostri problemi economici ti chiederei come mai state ancora insieme sotto lo stesso tetto.


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Ottobre 2014)

Luke79 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho consultato il forum qua e là, ho girato su internet e  ho trovato alcune storie simili alla mia alcune finite male altre bene,  in realtà dipende tutto da quale punto di vista si guarda questa cosa.
> Voglio  raccontarvi la mia storia perchè ho proprio bisogno di consigli, visto  che non riesco proprio a venire a capo della cosa.
> Ora vi scrivo un papiro di dimensioni epiche tanto che dovrete leggerlo a rate :facepalm:
> ...


Ti ha consigliato un certo Bender di scrivere qui, per caso? :singleeye:


----------



## spleen (19 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ti ha consigliato un certo Bender di scrivere qui, per caso? :singleeye:


Ciao Scarry, è un po' che non ti si sente, tutto bene?


----------



## spleen (19 Ottobre 2014)

Caro Luke,
tua moglie ha preso una strada diversa dalla tua, non è più la "vostra" strada,
tu stai cercando di accompagnarla sulla sua strada,
dovresti invece trovare la tua, che non è quello che stai facendo adesso.
Scappa.


----------



## Spider (19 Ottobre 2014)

la risoluzione dei tuoi tanti problemi..è tutta nel titolo.
Da come lo hai scritto...sembra una certezza.
potevi almeno metterci..un punto interrogativo.
Allora che hai da combattere?
 niente.
Ti sei sposato una "frociona"...che ci ha messo del tempo per capire da che parte stare.
Succede a molti, moltissimi...
colpa del retaggio e dell'omertà che ci portiamo dietro, per cui tanti omosessuali e lesbiche, preferiscono sposarsi, pur di non affrontare la dura società, salvo poi non farcela e complice un compagno poco autoritario..uscire fuori con la vera natura.
la carne freme, urla...lo diceva Totò.
Tua moglie si è rotta i coglioni...ma non di te, di se.
aiutatala ad essere libera veramente...
pensa anche a quale sofferenza è andata incontro, l'orrore di una personalità negata.
Dagli una mano.


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Tenetemi...


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tenetemi...


ti imbavaglio proprio
anzi ti ficco un limone in bocca


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ti imbavaglio proprio
> anzi ti ficco un limone in bocca


Che brutta immagine!!


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Ottobre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Scarry, è un po' che non ti si sente, tutto bene?


Ciao, si qui tutto bene, grazie. 

Sono stata sommersa da mille impegni, ora mi sto concedendo dei giorni di break, e torno ad intasare il forum :mexican:

Tu tutto bene? dimmi che sei sempre la favola d'amore più bella di tradinet  (faccio sempre il tifo per te e tua moglie perchè quando racconti di voi, mi fate sognare!)

Un saluto


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che brutta immagine!!


però ti ho dissuaso dal dire cose di cui di certo ti saresti pentita


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> però ti ho dissuaso dal dire cose di cui di certo ti saresti pentita


Il problema è che mi prudono le mani e, fidati, non mi pentirei di quello che mi viene da dire...


----------



## Divì (19 Ottobre 2014)

Posso chiedere di chi sono i genitori che pagano l'affitto?


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Posso chiedere di chi sono i genitori che pagano l'affitto?


Della moglie.


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Posso chiedere di chi sono i genitori che pagano l'affitto?


Di lei...sto ragazzo sta impicciato come 'na rete da pesca


----------



## Spider (19 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Della moglie.


niente di male...
come vedi, c'è un omosessualità manifesta,
 e una latente.
Si lava, si stira....si cucina, si piange quando si fa l'amore.
Il problema è,
 risolvere  e aiutarsi, veramente.


----------



## Divì (19 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Di lei...sto ragazzo sta impicciato come 'na rete da pesca


Eh, si'. Parecchio, anche.


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> niente di male...
> come vedi, *c'è un omosessualità manifesta,
> e una latente.*
> Si lava, si stira....si cucina, si piange quando si fa l'amore.
> ...


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca. Faticavo a pensare che il primo post uscisse dal pugno di un uomo. 
Questo nodo è intrinseco alla situazione stessa. Ma personalmente ho troppi elementi poco chiari, che davvero non riesco ad esprimere un consiglio per l'utente. C'è un qualcosa di surreale in tutto questo, di illogico. Non saprei dire...


----------



## Spider (20 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca. Faticavo a pensare che il primo post uscisse dal pugno di un uomo.
> Questo nodo è intrinseco alla situazione stessa. Ma personalmente ho troppi elementi poco chiari, che davvero non riesco ad esprimere un consiglio per l'utente. C'è un qualcosa di surreale in tutto questo, di illogico. Non saprei dire...


ma non c'è niente di illogico o irrazionale.
Qui, non si parla di tradimento, anche se la costruzione della lettera, sembra questo.
può darsi che tutto si sia vissuto cosi, come un tradimento,
in realtà cosa vuoi tradire se molto prima hai tradito te stesso?
parlo della moglie, per intenderci.
direste mai che qualcuno vi ha tradito se è andato con il suo stesso sesso?
forse prima tradiva se stesso.
allora ,neanche questo forum è idoneo a risolvere
  o perlomeno discutere tematiche come queste.


----------



## Divì (20 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma non c'è niente di illogico o irrazionale.
> Qui, non si parla di tradimento, anche se la costruzione della lettera, sembra questo.
> può darsi che tutto si sia vissuto cosi, come un tradimento,
> in realtà cosa vuoi tradire se molto prima hai tradito te stesso?
> ...


Quoto. Pero', poveri.....


----------



## Spider (20 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto. Pero', poveri.....


no, ricchi,
basta esserne consapevoli.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2014)

ma come si fa a passare anni di matrimonio a giocare al computer?
e come fa questa donna in tutti questi anni a non aver mosso il culo per trovare uno straccio di lavoro, poco importa quale, per mantenere la famiglia e dare al matrimonio le energie non solo mentali, ma anche economiche a far si che funzioni.

e come hai fatto tu ad accettare tutto questo?

mi sconvolge molto di più il fatto che tua moglie passi le giornate a casa a giocare al computer, mentre tu mandi avanti la carretta arrabattandoti come puoi, che la sua omosessualità esplosa con i videogames onestamente.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Ottobre 2014)

Lo uccido.

[video=youtube_share;sS29BAbGyOY]http://youtu.be/sS29BAbGyOY[/video]


----------



## nena (20 Ottobre 2014)

Dalle tue parole sembra faccia comodo anche a te.... Dici che un paio di giorni da solo non ti dispiacciono... Hai chiesto a tua moglie cosa prova ancora per te?


----------



## Horny (20 Ottobre 2014)

Secondo me, più che riflettere sul vostro rapporto,
oramai definito,
dovresti lavorare su te stesso.
capire se hai bisogno di un rapporto di coppia
in cui ci sia anche una più o meno frequente attività sessuale,
magari una maggiore stabilità economica, figli,
oppure se ti va bene rimanere l'amico adolescente di tua moglie.
e non ci sarebbe nulla di male, se la situazione,
alla lunga, vi soddisfa entrambi.


----------



## Eliade (20 Ottobre 2014)

Luke79 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho consultato il forum qua e là, ho girato su internet e  ho trovato alcune storie simili alla mia alcune finite male altre bene,  in realtà dipende tutto da quale punto di vista si guarda questa cosa.
> Voglio  raccontarvi la mia storia perchè ho proprio bisogno di consigli, visto  che non riesco proprio a venire a capo della cosa.
> Ora vi scrivo un papiro di dimensioni epiche tanto che dovrete leggerlo a rate :facepalm:
> ...


Ma che ci stai a fare con una parassita del genere? Quoto gli amici...mollala, e fai anche attenzione che non chieda gli alimenti!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Ottobre 2014)

Luke79 ha detto:


> Lei di controparte fino ad ora non si è mai cercata di attrezzare  per provare a trovare lavoro, giusto qualche occasione in cui abbiamo  lavorato insieme, ma niente di più. In casa mi occupo io quasi di tutto  (cucina, piatti, colazione, lavatrice, il cane ecc...). Cosa ha fatto  finora? Negli ultimi 3/4 anni siamo entrambi (in maniera profondamente  diversa) stati legati ad un paio di videogiochi on line per cui le sue  giornate si riempivano di quello, e quando era possibile giocavamo  insieme. Il sesso era uno dei "grossi" problemi, avevamo rapporti con  una frequenza indicativa di una volta al mese. Capiamoci io sono una  sorta di "uomo zerbino", mi piace prendermi cura della mia compagna e  cercare di fare di tutto per farla felice, al contrario lei .. beh il  suo sport preferito è lamentarsi, agire di impulso e arrabbiarsi random,  ma è una buona persona.


Fatemi capire bene perchè oggi è lunedì e non vorrei iniziare male la settimana.

Questo ha in casa una che: 1) non fa un cazzo tutto il giorno 2) non ha figli 3) gioca ai giochini 24/7/365 4) non tromba 5) l'ha ridotto a zerbino-colf 6) si lamenta continuamente 7) si incazza senza motivo 8) passa la vita al telefono/chat e, puttana Eva!!!!, dopo essere passato sopra a tutto questo ("ma è una buona persona": sic!) mette in crisi il rapporto per l'unica cosa giusta, apprezzabile, eccitante, emozionante, che questa scriteriata ameba, questa insulsa muffa, questa viscida invertebrata, compie nella propria insensata ed inutile vita: se la spassa con un'altra donna. E lui, puttana la miseria, anzichè ammazzarsi di pippe va dal consulente matrimoniale. :sbatti::nclpf:

Bannatemi cazzo. Bannatemi altrimenti pubblico l'elenco telefonico della provincia di Isernia. :about-banned:


----------



## free (20 Ottobre 2014)

non ho capito perchè lei potrebbe non volersene andare per comodità, quando però l'affitto lo pagano i suoi...


----------



## Eratò (20 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Fatemi capire bene perchè oggi è lunedì e non vorrei iniziare male la settimana.
> 
> Questo ha in casa una che: 1) non fa un cazzo tutto il giorno 2) non ha figli 3) gioca ai giochini 24/7/365 4) non tromba 5) l'ha ridotto a zerbino-colf 6) si lamenta continuamente 7) si incazza senza motivo 8) passa la vita al telefono/chat e, puttana Eva!!!!, dopo essere passato sopra a tutto questo ("ma è una buona persona": sic!) mette in crisi il rapporto per l'unica cosa giusta, apprezzabile, eccitante, emozionante, che questa scriteriata ameba, questa insulsa muffa, questa viscida invertebrata, compie nella propria insensata ed inutile vita: se la spassa con un'altra donna. E lui, puttana la miseria, anzichè ammazzarsi di pippe va dal consulente matrimoniale. :sbatti::nclpf:
> 
> Bannatemi cazzo. Bannatemi altrimenti pubblico l'elenco telefonico della provincia di Isernia. :about-banned:


non bannatelo però....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Ottobre 2014)

Luke79 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho consultato il forum qua e là, ho girato su internet e ho trovato alcune storie simili alla mia alcune finite male altre bene, in realtà dipende tutto da quale punto di vista si guarda questa cosa.
> Voglio raccontarvi la mia storia perchè ho proprio bisogno di consigli, visto che non riesco proprio a venire a capo della cosa.
> Ora vi scrivo un papiro di dimensioni epiche tanto che dovrete leggerlo a rate :facepalm:
> ...


ciao Luke, benvenuto.
Potrei dirti che fatico a vedere un "coniugio", un'unione di anime e corpi, nel quadro che descrivi. A me pare irragionevole la stessa idea di sposarsi, in un quadro del genere: nessuna stabilità, sesso poco e niente, ciascuno si fa i fatti suoi al pc...
Tua moglie mi pare profondamente immatura, e non da ora: pare siano anni che si "innamora" di persone virtuali. Qualcosa di ben più allarmante di uno sfizio e un momento di confusione.
Davvero non capisco cosa si possa salvare.
La storia potrebbe ricevere una "svolta" solo laddove l'inserimento di altre donne avvenga come gioco della coppia. Potreste ricevere quella carica, quella condivisione, che non avete mai avuto.
In caso contrario: se lei, come pare, non vuole..o se a te non và un matrimonio così (l'unico possibile, visto che l'omosessualità della signora non mi pare un "dubbio" legato a ritardata maturità sessuale, ma la sua vera essenza): beh, allora raccogli i cocci e ricomincia da capo. Non c'è più posto per te nella casa dei tuoi suoceri.


----------



## ivanl (20 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Fatemi capire bene perchè oggi è lunedì e non vorrei iniziare male la settimana.
> 
> Questo ha in casa una che: 1) non fa un cazzo tutto il giorno 2) non ha figli 3) gioca ai giochini 24/7/365 4) non tromba 5) l'ha ridotto a zerbino-colf 6) si lamenta continuamente 7) si incazza senza motivo 8) passa la vita al telefono/chat e, puttana Eva!!!!, dopo essere passato sopra a tutto questo ("ma è una buona persona": sic!) mette in crisi il rapporto per l'unica cosa giusta, apprezzabile, eccitante, emozionante, che questa scriteriata ameba, questa insulsa muffa, questa viscida invertebrata, compie nella propria insensata ed inutile vita: se la spassa con un'altra donna. E lui, puttana la miseria, anzichè ammazzarsi di pippe va dal consulente matrimoniale. :sbatti::nclpf:
> 
> Bannatemi cazzo. Bannatemi altrimenti pubblico l'elenco telefonico della provincia di Isernia. :about-banned:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tornado al topic, direi che e' il caso di considerare l'idea che questo matrimonio fosse finito ancor prima di essere celebrato; non avete figli, quindi consiglio di andare ognuno per la propria strada


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Fatemi capire bene perchè oggi è lunedì e non vorrei iniziare male la settimana.
> 
> Questo ha in casa una che: 1) non fa un cazzo tutto il giorno 2) non ha figli 3) gioca ai giochini 24/7/365 4) non tromba 5) l'ha ridotto a zerbino-colf 6) si lamenta continuamente 7) si incazza senza motivo 8) passa la vita al telefono/chat e, puttana Eva!!!!, dopo essere passato sopra a tutto questo ("ma è una buona persona": sic!) mette in crisi il rapporto per l'unica cosa giusta, apprezzabile, eccitante, emozionante, che questa scriteriata ameba, questa insulsa muffa, questa viscida invertebrata, compie nella propria insensata ed inutile vita: se la spassa con un'altra donna. E lui, puttana la miseria, anzichè ammazzarsi di pippe va dal consulente matrimoniale. :sbatti::nclpf:
> 
> Bannatemi cazzo. Bannatemi altrimenti pubblico l'elenco telefonico della provincia di Isernia. :about-banned:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io quando entrano utenti così attendo con ansia i tuoi post di risposta


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Tornado al topic, direi che e' il caso di considerare l'idea che questo matrimonio fosse finito ancor prima di essere celebrato; non avete figli, quindi consiglio di andare ognuno per la propria strada


Per me è ancora inconcepibile parlare in termini matrimoniali. A me sembra che entrambi abbiamo un lungo percorso di crescita davanti, prima di potersi unire per una possibile coppia. Per fortuna non hanmo figli. Io non capisco in quale lasso di tempo abbiano avuto la brillante idea di unirsi in  matrimonio. Ma forse è un mio limite... ma qui mi pare che ci sia una forte ignoranza di fondo. Hanno imitato gli adulti ma non hanno ancora le stesse capacità.


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io quando entrano utenti così attendo con ansia i tuoi post di risposta


A me manca Oscuro...


----------



## oscuro (20 Ottobre 2014)

*Ma?*



Luke79 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho consultato il forum qua e là, ho girato su internet e  ho trovato alcune storie simili alla mia alcune finite male altre bene,  in realtà dipende tutto da quale punto di vista si guarda questa cosa.
> Voglio  raccontarvi la mia storia perchè ho proprio bisogno di consigli, visto  che non riesco proprio a venire a capo della cosa.
> Ora vi scrivo un papiro di dimensioni epiche tanto che dovrete leggerlo a rate :facepalm:
> ...



Ma che bella storia.Io sono contento almeno che non ci siano figli in giro,poi il quadro sarebbe completo.Che scrivere?io vi farei finire in carcere,troppo dementi per una vita normale in mezzo ad altri,e sti cazzi di quelli che scriveranno che sono esagerato.Non mi passa per il cazzo,il carcere è il vostro posto,non per voi,per i danni che potreste fare in una società già altamente malata,contaminata,inquinata come questa.


----------



## BlackDay (20 Ottobre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Per me è ancora inconcepibile parlare in termini matrimoniali. A me sembra che entrambi abbiamo un lungo percorso di crescita davanti, prima di potersi unire per una possibile coppia. Per fortuna non hanmo figli. Io non capisco in quale lasso di tempo abbiano avuto la brillante idea di unirsi in  matrimonio. Ma forse è un mio limite... ma qui mi pare che ci sia una forte ignoranza di fondo. Hanno imitato gli adulti ma non hanno ancora le stesse capacità.


SANTE PAROLE!!! Ormai ci si sposa senza un fondo di criterio. Io ritengo che il fidanzamento sia il terreno per coltivare il rapporto poi il matrimonio viene come coronamento.
avvolte succede che pur andando davanti all'altare innamorati folli l'l'uno dell'dell'altro, dopo anni si divorziano figuriamoci se si va con delle remore. Ma poi scusa se tua moglie è lesbica a che serve restare insieme? Sarebbe come negarle la sua natura e tu la tua da uomo etero.


----------



## BlackDay (20 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Fatemi capire bene perchè oggi è lunedì e non vorrei iniziare male la settimana.
> 
> Questo ha in casa una che: 1) non fa un cazzo tutto il giorno 2) non ha figli 3) gioca ai giochini 24/7/365 4) non tromba 5) l'ha ridotto a zerbino-colf 6) si lamenta continuamente 7) si incazza senza motivo 8) passa la vita al telefono/chat e, puttana Eva!!!!, dopo essere passato sopra a tutto questo ("ma è una buona persona": sic!) mette in crisi il rapporto per l'unica cosa giusta, apprezzabile, eccitante, emozionante, che questa scriteriata ameba, questa insulsa muffa, questa viscida invertebrata, compie nella propria insensata ed inutile vita: se la spassa con un'altra donna. E lui, puttana la miseria, anzichè ammazzarsi di pippe va dal consulente matrimoniale. :sbatti::nclpf:
> 
> Bannatemi cazzo. Bannatemi altrimenti pubblico l'elenco telefonico della provincia di Isernia. :about-banned:



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

For President!!!!!!!


----------



## Palladiano (20 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Fatemi capire bene perchè oggi è lunedì e non vorrei iniziare male la settimana.
> 
> Questo ha in casa una che: 1) non fa un cazzo tutto il giorno 2) non ha figli 3) gioca ai giochini 24/7/365 4) non tromba 5) l'ha ridotto a zerbino-colf 6) si lamenta continuamente 7) si incazza senza motivo 8) passa la vita al telefono/chat e, puttana Eva!!!!, dopo essere passato sopra a tutto questo ("ma è una buona persona": sic!) mette in crisi il rapporto per l'unica cosa giusta, apprezzabile, eccitante, emozionante, che questa scriteriata ameba, questa insulsa muffa, questa viscida invertebrata, compie nella propria insensata ed inutile vita: se la spassa con un'altra donna. E lui, puttana la miseria, anzichè ammazzarsi di pippe va dal consulente matrimoniale. :sbatti::nclpf:
> 
> Bannatemi cazzo. Bannatemi altrimenti pubblico l'elenco telefonico della provincia di Isernia. :about-banned:



caro luke, capisco che ti piaccia essere un uomo zerbino, ma madonna santa ogni cosa ha il suo limite. Hai una moglie che se ne sbatte di te nel modo più assoluto. lasciala e trovati un'altra mistress.


----------



## lolapal (20 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Fatemi capire bene perchè oggi è lunedì e non vorrei iniziare male la settimana.
> 
> Questo ha in casa una che: 1) non fa un cazzo tutto il giorno 2) non ha figli 3) gioca ai giochini 24/7/365 4) non tromba 5) l'ha ridotto a zerbino-colf 6) si lamenta continuamente 7) si incazza senza motivo 8) passa la vita al telefono/chat e, puttana Eva!!!!, dopo essere passato sopra a tutto questo ("ma è una buona persona": sic!) mette in crisi il rapporto per l'unica cosa giusta, apprezzabile, eccitante, emozionante, che questa scriteriata ameba, questa insulsa muffa, questa viscida invertebrata, compie nella propria insensata ed inutile vita: se la spassa con un'altra donna. E lui, puttana la miseria, anzichè ammazzarsi di pippe va dal consulente matrimoniale. :sbatti::nclpf:
> 
> Bannatemi cazzo. Bannatemi altrimenti pubblico l'elenco telefonico della provincia di Isernia. :about-banned:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Per bannarti devono passare sul mio cadavere (forumistico)... mi hai fatto ridere, è il primo post che leggo della giornata... grazie...


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2014)

Luke79 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho consultato il forum qua e là, ho girato su internet e  ho trovato alcune storie simili alla mia alcune finite male altre bene,  in realtà dipende tutto da quale punto di vista si guarda questa cosa.
> Voglio  raccontarvi la mia storia perchè ho proprio bisogno di consigli, visto  che non riesco proprio a venire a capo della cosa.
> Ora vi scrivo un papiro di dimensioni epiche tanto che dovrete leggerlo a rate :facepalm:
> ...


Ciao,benvenuto.  il treno per Tolmezzo parte alle 17.17,sii puntuale sul binario.

non ti preoccupare di tua moglie.    lei se la caverà benissimo.     è a te che serve una raddrizzata alla schiena,ammesso che tu una schiena ce l'abbia


----------



## ivanl (20 Ottobre 2014)

Brutale, ma perfetto


----------



## Luke79 (20 Ottobre 2014)

oddio non guardo il forum per un giorno e mi trovo un migliaio di risposte 

Anzitutto vi ringrazio tutti per le risposte, indipendentemente dal contenuto, aver letto tutto il mio papiro ed essersi presi la briga di rispondermi per me è già un segno di interesse e quindi vi ringrazio davvero. Alcuni di voi mi hanno anche messo il sorriso.

Detto questo, se ho parlato di "salvare il matrimonio" è perchè nonostante tutto io amo ancora mia moglie. So che magari è difficile da capire il mio sentimento, così come è complicato spiegare la nostra vita negli ultimi anni. Io mi sono sposato sapendo quello che facevo e all'epoca sembrava così per entrambi. Ho sempre creduto nel matrimonio soprattuto perchè figlio di genitori divorziati (non so se è chiaro), ecco perchè sono ancora "qui" a vedere se riesco a trovare la quadratura del cerchio. Temo anche di non avere "la forza" di chiudere tutto e ripartire, perchè io ci credevo veramente in questo legame...

Ho letto molte risposte del tipo "fuggi il prima possibile", purtroppo non è fattibile proprio per le questioni economiche di cui sopra, altrimenti almeno per un periodo di tempo sarei andato via almeno per riprendermi un attimo e riflettere.
Purtroppo ci sono anche altre complicazioni per me, ho un problema legato all'ansia e agli attacchi di panico da qualche anno che non riesco a gestire a modo (sono causati quasi certamente dallo stile di vita, ve lo dico prima che lo diciate voi ). Alle poche domande che avete fatto vi siete anche risposti tra di voi per cui non ho niente a cui rispondere a parte qualcosina qua e la.

In merito alla presenza o meno della mia spina dorsale vi garantisco che c'è anche se è perennemente sotto enormi pesi da portare, per cui magari è un po' incrinata purtroppo ci sono pesi che restano indipendenti dalla nostra vita di coppia e che mi/ci portiamo dietro dalle nostre famiglie di origine.

Non ho intenzione di discolparmi per qualcosa, anche perchè che lo faccio a fare? Il passato non lo posso cambiare, ma sicuramente posso lavorare sul mio presente e sul futuro. Crescere? Si probabilmente devo crescere ancora, anche se non capisco come. Prima o poi andrò da uno psicoqualcosa per farlo uscire pazzo... maledetti soldi...


----------



## perplesso (20 Ottobre 2014)

Luke79 ha detto:


> oddio non guardo il forum per un giorno e mi trovo un migliaio di risposte
> 
> Anzitutto vi ringrazio tutti per le risposte, indipendentemente dal contenuto, aver letto tutto il mio papiro ed essersi presi la briga di rispondermi per me è già un segno di interesse e quindi vi ringrazio davvero. Alcuni di voi mi hanno anche messo il sorriso.
> 
> ...


se non puoi andare fuori di casa per questioni economiche, ok.

ma smettila di inseguire chi è già fuggito


----------



## tesla (20 Ottobre 2014)

ma che giochini online sono? 
ne eravate dipendenti? quante ore giocavate?


----------



## Horny (20 Ottobre 2014)

ma scusa, ma se lei è lesbica,
giustamente, vorrà stare con una donna.
tu potresti essere un suo amico, coinquilino.
tu sei asessuato?


----------



## Luke79 (20 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao Luke!
> 
> E' possibile che tua moglie soffra di depressione???


Si è possibile, difficile farle ammettere di avere un qualsiasi tipo di problema, ma possibile.



tesla ha detto:


> ma che giochini online sono?
> ne eravate dipendenti? quante ore giocavate?


Inizialmente erano uno svago tanto per fare qualcosa insieme, niente di nocivo per capirci. Con il passare del tempo sono quasi diventati la sua unica occupazione. Intendiamoci non è che a me facesse schifo giocare ma un paio di ore di tanto in tanto erano più che sufficienti.



horby ha detto:


> ma scusa, ma se lei è lesbica,
> giustamente, vorrà stare con una donna.
> tu potresti essere un suo amico, coinquilino.
> tu sei asessuato?


No non sono asessuato anche se ultimamente è il mio ultimo pensiero. In tutti i casi ci tengo a ribadire che se fosse definitivamente dichiarata lesbica ovviamente io mi comporterei in maniera diversa da come sto facendo, invece lei tentenna e non poco... la situazione non è chiara.

Quello che davvero mi piacerebbe sentirmi dire da qualcuno è "fai così e così e vedi come va". Sono un testardo di natura e non posso "mollare tutto" se ancora esiste il dubbio. So che così facendo non faccio altro che accumulare altre ferite sul mio cuore, ma che ci posso fare è la mia indole.


----------



## Palladiano (21 Ottobre 2014)

allora, segui il consiglio dei tuoi amici: lascia stare non è più cosa.
Tu stesso dici che 
1. tra di voi niente più sesso
2. tu non sei più una sua priorità.

a me la conclusione pare spontanea.


----------



## viola di mare (21 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Fatemi capire bene perchè oggi è lunedì e non vorrei iniziare male la settimana.
> 
> Questo ha in casa una che: 1) non fa un cazzo tutto il giorno 2) non ha figli 3) gioca ai giochini 24/7/365 4) non tromba 5) l'ha ridotto a zerbino-colf 6) si lamenta continuamente 7) si incazza senza motivo 8) passa la vita al telefono/chat e, puttana Eva!!!!, dopo essere passato sopra a tutto questo ("ma è una buona persona": sic!) mette in crisi il rapporto per l'unica cosa giusta, apprezzabile, eccitante, emozionante, che questa scriteriata ameba, questa insulsa muffa, questa viscida invertebrata, compie nella propria insensata ed inutile vita: se la spassa con un'altra donna. E lui, puttana la miseria, anzichè ammazzarsi di pippe va dal consulente matrimoniale. :sbatti::nclpf:
> 
> Bannatemi cazzo. Bannatemi altrimenti pubblico l'elenco telefonico della provincia di Isernia. :about-banned:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2014)

*Luke*



Luke79 ha detto:


> Si è possibile, difficile farle ammettere di avere un qualsiasi tipo di problema, ma possibile.
> 
> 
> Inizialmente erano uno svago tanto per fare qualcosa insieme, niente di nocivo per capirci. Con il passare del tempo sono quasi diventati la sua unica occupazione. Intendiamoci non è che a me facesse schifo giocare ma un paio di ore di tanto in tanto erano più che sufficienti.
> ...


Fatti beccare con un bel negrone dentro a letto mentre  ti scotenna le pareti anorettali,e vedi come ragisce.Secondo me è l'unico consiglio sensato che uno può darti leggendo la tua insana storia.Magari fate una bella cosa a 4...


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Ottobre 2014)

Luke79 ha detto:


> Si è possibile, difficile farle ammettere di avere un qualsiasi tipo di problema, ma possibile.
> 
> 
> Inizialmente erano uno svago tanto per fare qualcosa insieme, niente di nocivo per capirci. Con il passare del tempo sono quasi diventati la sua unica occupazione. Intendiamoci non è che a me facesse schifo giocare ma un paio di ore di tanto in tanto erano più che sufficienti.
> ...


1) non scopavate già da prima;
2) lei comunque passava tutto il tempo tra videogiochi e chat, letto compreso;
3) 3 anni fa ti dice che le piace una donna. Anzi: si è innamorata virtualmente;
4) la faccenda si ripropone con un'altra tizia di recente. Con quest'ultima - che lei dice di amare - passa interi finesettimana mentre tu stai a casa.

CHE DUBBI HAI?????? questa tizia che deve fare per superare la tua - ehm - "testardaggine"? Partecipare al gay pride sul carro delle ex-etero? O farti ciao-ciao con la manina dal Campidoglio mentre Ignazio Marino la sposa con una tizia e hanno una X-box che fa da testimone???????????????????


----------



## nena (21 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 1) non scopavate già da prima;
> 2) lei comunque passava tutto il tempo tra videogiochi e chat, letto compreso;
> 3) 3 anni fa ti dice che le piace una donna. Anzi: si è innamorata virtualmente;
> 4) la faccenda si ripropone con un'altra tizia di recente. Con quest'ultima - che lei dice di amare - passa interi finesettimana mentre tu stai a casa.
> ...


Concordo


----------



## viola di mare (21 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 1) non scopavate già da prima;
> 2) lei comunque passava tutto il tempo tra videogiochi e chat, letto compreso;
> 3) 3 anni fa ti dice che le piace una donna. Anzi: si è innamorata virtualmente;
> 4) la faccenda si ripropone con un'altra tizia di recente. Con quest'ultima - che lei dice di amare - passa interi finesettimana mentre tu stai a casa.
> ...




:up::up::up:


----------



## Stark72 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Io ancora non ho capito cosa vuoi salvare di questa presunta coppia.
E il punto non è neppure la sua omosessualità.
Cioè, voglio dire, tu ti sei accorto che qualcosa non va solamente quando lei ha manifestato la sua omosessualità?
Ma perché invece il resto va bene?


----------



## ivanl (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma perché invece il resto va bene?


eh...


----------



## errante (23 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao Luke, tua moglie non può vivere una sola vita online. La mancanza di un lavoro e di stimoli la spingono a perdersi in relazioni adolescenziali con il comodo maritino che l'aspetta a casa. Tu glielo concedi, ti stai facendo trattare come una pezza da piedi. Accettando una situazione simile ti fai del male. Aspetta uno dei suoi viaggetti romantici e approfittane per fare fagotto e sparire. Ora dovresti cercare un lavoro molto più stabile, che ti garantisca di vivere da solo.


----------

